# Homemade Food Dish for Doves



## bbbibble122 (Apr 15, 2013)

Does anyone have pictures of their homemade food dish for their doves or pigeons? Right now I use a wine box that's cut diagonally that I got from a liquor store, but the food just falls into the cardboard flaps and becomes out of sight. I remember seeing a photo somewhere of a gallon jug made into a feed bowl, but can't find it. Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is a link for some ideas.
www.internationaldovesociety.com/feedcontainers.htm


----------

